
Show HN: didtheywinornot.com Single Purpose Scores Site - apgwoz
I built didtheywinornot.com this week in my spare hours before work. Currently it only does baseball scores, but as new seasons start in the fall, I think I'll expand it to other sports.<p>Would love some feedback and any ideas as to how to make it better, keeping in mind that this is meant to be single purpose and not at all bloated. Did I miss a stat that people really care about? Is the amount of information good enough?
======
imp
Cool, that's fun. Could be more fun if I wasn't an Indians fan :( Where are
you getting stats from?

~~~
lionhearted
> Could be more fun if I wasn't an Indians fan :(

Question here from non-jerk Red Sox fan - whatever happened the Indians? I
look at all the talent that club had over the last 10 years and it doesn't
make any sense. Sabathia, Carmona, Lee, Hafner, Martinez, Sizemore... how come
the Indians never got more done?

...oh, and at least you've still got Shin Soo Choo. That guy's a hell of a
player. I'm visiting South Korea and everyone's crazy about him, I see more
Indians hats than Sox or Yankees even.

~~~
bjplink
Hafner fell off the map after hurting his shoulder. This also conveniently
coincided with the height of the steroid blowup. His overpaid contract has
crippled the team financially since just about the second he signed it.

CC and Lee were traded immediately after winning Cy Young Awards for
prospects. That's not something you do when you want to keep a winning team
together. Especially when the prospects you receive back have been less than
thrilling so far.

Carmona seems to be running on the fumes and reputation of one successful
season. Before that, he was a failed closer. Since then he's been up and down
as a starter.

The Tribe sent Martinez to Boston because, while he's an awesome hitter, he's
an average at best catcher and the team felt they had better prospects coming
up behind him that would be cheaper (that's a recurring theme for the last
decade or so).

The Indians are hampered by a cheap owner, an uninterested fan base, and a
town that ranks them a solid #3 behind LeCavs and the Holiest of Holy Browns.
Home attendance this year was right around 10,000 fans the last time I
checked. The weather in Ohio hasn't been the best but that's still miserable
for a team that had such a long sellout streak back in the day.

------
dpcan
Possible bug report.

I like it, but I typed in Mariners and it said they play San Diego "on the
road" tonight, but it's a Mariners home game. So either it's unclear that it's
saying San Diego is on the road, or it's incorrect because I typed in Mariners
and it should say "at home".

MLB.tv's scoreboard homepage shows everything on one page though. Not sure why
I'd go somewhere else.

~~~
khill
I see the same bug. The site says the Phillies' next game is Satuday @ Boston.

They are playing the Red Sox at home and their next game is tonight, not
tomorrow.

~~~
apgwoz
Interesting. I'll have to take a look. I got the schedule data from
retrosheet.org, so it's possible that is inaccurate.

The other bug is related to the fact that today's game data isn't in the feed
yet. I have to be smarter about what I show in that sort of situation, which
I'll be addressing this weekend.

------
philwelch
The World Cup starts next month. You could do something with that.

------
Judson
Like it, although for some reason, the autocomplete isn't working for me. If I
type "Yankees", the box fills in "yankeesk Yankees".

~~~
apgwoz
known bug. I have to figure out if the jquery autocomplete plugin can act a
bit more sane there. It should actually go to the correct place on enter
though, right?

~~~
Judson
It goes to the correct place on Enter, just looks a bit weird.

------
qeorge
This is pretty great actually, nice job. I like single purpose sites like
this.

Couple of things:

1) Maybe just show the box score instead of "click for details". Its not much
detail, so it seems pointless to require the extra click.

2) Is it possible to see their previous games from this week? With MLB
especially its easy to get 2 games behind.

Looking forward to you adding the other sports.

~~~
apgwoz
Thanks!

1) Are there more details that I should add? I'm hesitant to add more noise to
the page, which is why I leave it hidden, but if enough people want it by
default, I'll definitely change it.

2) I am storing the scores for each game I've captured, so it's definitely
possible. I'll put it on the list of things to do.

~~~
KC8ZKF
I'd like to see a box score when "Show the details" is clicked. (As opposed to
the line score. I note some are calling what you now display a "box score.")

~~~
apgwoz
what's the difference between a box score and a line score? Sorry. I'm not
really a baseball fan. :)

Edit: Thanks to wikipedia, I realize that you want player stats for the game.
The feed I get doesn't include them, so I'd have to use another source.

~~~
KC8ZKF
A box score lists the players and gives summary statistics for each player. A
line score just gives scoring by inning.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Box_score_(baseball)>

------
apgwoz
clickable link: <http://didtheywinornot.com>

------
quile
It's a cool idea. A few months ago, I set up

<http://www.isthisgameworthwatching.com>

for the same kind of reason, although mine is deliberately spoiler-free so you
can find out whether or not you waste your time watching a tivo'ed game before
you watch. For people who don't care about spoilers (or indeed even the
score!), I like your idea a lot.

------
danramteke
What would be nice is a feed of Yes's and No's to go along with each page.

Something like <http://www.didtheywinornot.com/mlb/new-york-yankees/feed.rss>
to go with <http://www.didtheywinornot.com/mlb/new-york-yankees/>

~~~
apgwoz
Planned for this weekend.

------
chaosmachine
Quick, add NHL teams before the playoffs are over.

------
scotje
The upcoming schedule stuff doesn't seem quite right. It says the Mariners'
next game is "on the road" Saturday against the Padres. Their next game is
actually tonight (Friday), at home. (But it is against the Padres. :))

<http://www.didtheywinornot.com/mlb/seattle-mariners/>

~~~
apgwoz
Hmm. Interesting. This gets a little tricky, because in a few hours, I'll
start getting "in progress" and "pre-game" in the feeds, which means you'll
end up seeing "They play the Padres today." Therefore, I don't currently use
today's game, but the game after today. I'll figure out a way to fix this when
I get a chance to do all the other things. :)

------
mr_justin
Would love to see this for NBA. Considering we're in the semifinals right now
I would've expected it :)

~~~
apgwoz
I have plans for adding all the leagues, but I figured targetting baseball was
a better idea since we still have the rest of the summer. By the fall, I hope
to have the NFL, NBA, and NHL ready to go.

------
aquateen
What was the goal in making this site? That might help in giving feedback. It
is much quicker to type espn.com and check the top bar of the page.

Aside, Show/tell/remind HN prefixes and not including a link drives me crazy.

------
pkulak
I usually just do this:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=phoenix+suns>

But I like how straight forward your approach is. It's a good link to send to
a parent.

------
pmichaud
I thought this was going to be about the many court cases we hear about in the
news, but never hear the results of. Pity.

------
mortuus
I expected a story from show details. Definitely want a link to the full-story
somewhere if the numbers catch my eye.

------
bjonathan
great love it !

but I didnt saw the "Show the details" before reading the comments. Maybe you
can put it in red or underline..

~~~
apgwoz
Did you miss having the details? I almost didn't include them because I want
to keep it as dirt simple as possible.

~~~
bjonathan
well, in a second times yes

------
w1ntermute
An abbreviated URL would be nice. didtheywinornot.com is a little long.

~~~
apgwoz
It worked for downforeveryoneorjustme.com -- the inspiration (can you tell?
ha) for didtheywinornot.com.

~~~
w1ntermute
That's another one that's annoying :/

I created a keyword bookmark 'dfeojm' so I wouldn't have to type the whole
thing in. I'll probably just create a 'dtwon' bookmark if I end up using the
site oten.

------
redrory
What did you use to build?

~~~
apgwoz
bottle.py and sqlobject ontop of sqlite

------
gosuri
Love it. Great app.

------
orenmazor
it cant find the habs. I dont think its working :S

------
nato1138
this site needs an api... although... hmm... it probably just would be middle-
man for the api it pulls from... but all the same.. this site needs an api...

------
jrockway
[http://iamgoingtomakeawebsiteforeachofmyhackernewspostsnowju...](http://iamgoingtomakeawebsiteforeachofmyhackernewspostsnowjustbecauseitssofuntoreadsentenceswithoutanyspacesinthem.com)

~~~
mvalle
I was disappointed when when this URL was not found. You should register it!

